# Happy Birthday Girly



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Today it is Lucy's birthday... she would have been 11 years old.

Ellie and I have been feeling a little down the past week or so.

I miss her so much everyday... she is in my thoughts practically every waking moment.

Happy Birthday Lucy girl... I hope you can have fun with the others at the Bridge.

Mummy is going out later to buy you a big birthday cake.

I love you Lucy

Mummy and your sister Ellie


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

A sad birthday. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Penny's Mum.... thank you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucy......hope you are having a wonderful birthday at the Bridge with all of your new friends.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tracy, Thinking of you and Lucy today. God bless you. I am dreading Selka's birthday next Tuesday.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure it is hard. I hope my bridge girls are at her party having a blast.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Laurie , Debles, Oakley's Dad . Thank you it means alot to know she is not forgotten. 

Ellie is going to make a cake and I always told Lucy to share with her friends. 

Hugs and kisses on this sad day 

Lucys's mum, Ellie and Angel Lucy.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lucy.. Don't forget to give mama a sign that you're ok!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dear Lucy. Run free with your friends at the bridge. You are missed dearly.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending lots of good thoughts and hugs your way


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Cheryl, Rainheart, Hotel4dogs.... Thank you so much. 

Lucys mum


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending lots of birthday wishes to your beautiful girl at the Bridge. I'm sure this has been a very difficult day for you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Lucy. I know these anniversaries and birthdays can be so difficult. I'm so sorry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sending you lots of hugs and good wishes on this sad anniversary. I think that her spirit is with your right now since you need alittle extra strength right now with everything you are going thru. 
Happy Birthday Lucy!!! I know my boys Beau & Ben are giving you lots of kisses on your special day at the bridge. And there will be cake because they loved cake.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lucy! Hope you are celebrating with all your Bridge friends

Hugs Lucy's mom. These days are so hard without our special friends Keeping you and Ellie in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday dear sweet Lucy! I hope you have the best party ever with lots of cake, biscuits and friends at the Bridge. Please invite Magic over because we are missing her so much just like your mom and Ellie miss you.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Maddie's Mum.. PrincessDi... Beaushel... Goldencontriever3...Magiclover.

Thank you for all the kind words... Its been a sad day for me and Ellie. But the kind words make me feel a little better... Thank you

I just bought some beautiful flowers and a very fattening sticky chocolate cake. So I hope Lucy shares it with all her new friends at the Bridge , I know she is enjoying all the kisses from Beau and Ben. But she says can you stop for a minute so I can eat my cake... when I have finished.. please continue. LOL

I also got a present from Lucy today... you will not believe this...

I was looking on facebook at the rescues going on in the disaster struck part of Japan. I dont look at the videos because it is too sad. But I looked at this one...........................





 
I hope you can see it too!!!! :--crazy_love:

Hugs and kisses


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angel Lucy*

Happy 11th Birthday, Angel Lucy!!

That was a great video you sent your Mommy!

I hope you and my Snobear and Smooch are having a grand time running at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thought you might like to see Lucy enjoying her cake.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow Lucy, that is some scrumptious cake.. Can Summer have some? =)

Tracy Summer sends you some cuddles and kisses today!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Karen ...Cheryl. .. Thank you so much. 

Cheryl... Just jump on a plane there is some left lol

Hugs and kisses


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Its been a sad day for me and Ellie... lots of tears.

But thank you all for your birthday wishes and kisses.

Hugs and Kisses

Lucysmum


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I know it was/is so sad that Lucy couldn't be with you for her birthday, but boy - that pic of her eating her cake made me laugh out loud.:

What a sweet girl - still spreading love and good cheer all over the world.:smooch:


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Coppers Mum... thank you for that. I am glad Lucy's pic made you laugh out loud.

How are things with your new horsey?

Hugs and Kisses


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Lucy:

Give my Smooch and Snobear puppy kisses as you play at the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

She surely will Karen. (huggggs)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Lucy. Hugs to you Lucysmum, I know this is a very difficult time for you along with everything else you are dealing with. I wanted you to know that you're in my thoughts and prayers. 

There should be a lot of very happy Goldens in heaven enjoying celebrating each other's birthdays. My boy so loved his celebrations so I'm sure he was right in the middle of it all.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Aw I'm sorry i missed the actual day...Happy B-lated birthday Lucy! You're missed by many. Hugs to you, lucysmum


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Carolina mum... Music girl. Thank you so much for wishing Lucy a happy birthday. We are both soooooo happy that you remembered us. 

Hugs and kisses

Lucy and her mum


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lucy - hope you are having a party there at the bridge, and continue to look down on your mum and sister Ellie


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

GoldensMum... thank you for your birthday wishes... I know Lucy would be so happy to get them.

Hugs and Kisses

Lucy and her Mum


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Yesterday I went to Lucys other vet to say thanks for all the help and to give them some chocolates and whisky for the vet.

I had been dreading going as I was a mess last week when I went to her main vet.

I was doing ok until the vets wife came out while I was waiting and asked if I was ok.

She had other patients to see , so I sat down and waited my turn.

Sitting next to me was a woman with a tiny little chihauhua....

This little dog came right over to me, climbed on my lap and started licking me all over.

The owner said... I have never seen her like that with anyone!!

I am not a great fan of little dogs... but this one grabbed my heart and really made me smile.

Thank you little Ran chan... I hope your eye gets better.

Lucy and her Mum


----------

